# Imagine by John Lennon on clarinet



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

My tongue-in-cheek take on Lennon's Imagine on clarinet, in light of current events.





Imagine there's no loo roll
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to wipe our butts on
No sanitizer too
Imagine all the people
Sneezing every day, achoo-ooo
You may say I'm a sneezer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you will shake hands
And the world will be as one.

We need to keep practicing. Don't let coronavirus kill the music. And keep smiling


----------

